# Ghost Shrimp...



## BonneBelle (Sep 12, 2008)

My Ghost Shrimp has a grey "sac" with black dots in it's head that my other ghost shrimp does not have. I have only had these 2 for about a week and a half, so I'm not 100% sure how long it has been like this (I didn't think it was like this when I bought it). Is there something wrong with my ghost shrimp???


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would guess and say it is either pregnant ( ive heard fry do not survive due to the need of brackish water ) or it is the food that it is eating that you actually can see since ghost/glass shrimp are clear..

i dont think it is anything to be concerned about, if it was to die it would turn a pink color so its not dead


----------



## BonneBelle (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought that when they are pregnant, it grows under their tail? And I am a bit confused about it because the other one does not have it.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

When they have eggs they are under its tail... I have NO idea what this is, it seems weird. Does the shrimp seem ill? Can you post your water parameters? And tank size?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, it doesn't look great- although it's kinda blurry so I can't tell. You/Fizz are right about the eggs being under the tail- it's very obvious when they are carrying, you'll be able to see the individual eggs clearly.

Honestly, ghost shrimp are raised as feeders and therefore aren't kept in the best of conditions. I generally expect to loose 1/4 to 1/2 of the new ghost shrimp I get, as they carry a lot of illnesses. The good news is that anything they carry should be completely fish safe, I can't make any 100% guarantees, but shrimp parasites are not known to be passed on to fish.

Don't feed any anti parasitic medications or anything though, they aren't invert safe and will likely kill the shrimp.


----------



## BonneBelle (Sep 12, 2008)

It is a 20 gallon tank, the temp is 78 degrees, and I just had the water tested at the pet store and they said my PH and amonnia levels are perfect.

The shrimp does not seem to be ill at all and is growing alot. it is near twice the size as the other one and they were both the same size. 

It swims quite freely and eats normally too....I don't know what it is, but it does not look normal.


----------



## BonneBelle (Sep 12, 2008)

It actually looks like it is getting bigger too!!! (sorry about the fuzzy camera shots...I need a new camera!)


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I know very little about shrimp, but my best guess would be that its some kind of fungus. Okiemavis had a very good point, they are bred as feeders so no one really takes care of them and you should expect a few deaths when you bring them home.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It does look like a parasite to me...there's a million random parasites which you'll find in ghost shrimp. If he's growing well and seems unaffected, great. Perhaps he will pass it or whatever.


----------



## BonneBelle (Sep 12, 2008)

Hopefully...although it looks like it is getting bigger and bigger everyday.


----------

